

Trello Lots Faster With Starred Boards, A New Boards Page, and More - Brajeshwar
http://blog.trello.com/we-made-getting-around-trello-lots-faster-with-starred-boards-a-new-boards-page-and-more/

======
theg2
Love Trello and glad to see some updates. Its a really great tool and I highly
recommend it.

------
asnyder
Still pales in comparison to
[http://www.targetprocess.com](http://www.targetprocess.com). It's unfortunate
as many companies use Trello and as they grow they're locked into certain
frustrating behaviors that create all sorts of painful workarounds and manual
processes to cope. For example, it would be nice to have sub-cards, or the
ability to break cards out into different pieces as is usually necessary with
user stories with tasks. It would also be nice to turn checklists into their
own cards, rather than creating a new card and then adding checklist from a
different card.

It would also be nice to be able to multiple select cards, move cards to top,
move cards to bottom, etc, etc. I won't even get into reporting. I could go on
and on.

Anyway, these are definitely welcome improvements, but Trello for me is still
far from being a really useful workflow management tool.

~~~
lowglow
I use trello because it's simple, not because it has all sorts of options that
I need to worry about or navigate through.

~~~
asnyder
Not sure I understand this, for example, with targetprocess I can use it as a
complete swap for trello without any loss of functionality or simplicity. Take
a board for example:
[http://www.targetprocess.com/product/](http://www.targetprocess.com/product/),
it's just as easy, if not easier than trello (as it also allows for the drag
and drop customization of cards) but if you like you can take advantage of the
more advanced, yet still easy to use features and all with seamless reporting.

------
james33
I really like the look and feel of Trello, but we've been using AgileZen for
so long that it would be incredibly difficult to switch. I wish there was a
way to auto import our cards from AgileZen to Trello...

------
k-mcgrady
Very nice improvements. A lot of it is visual though and seems to rely on the
use of board backgrounds. I'm a gold member and use them but are they being
made available at all to free members?

~~~
jjg
Thanks!

There are a lot of visual changes. However, we made just as many changes under
the hood to make things faster and more efficient.

Everyone gets 6 colored backgrounds to choose from for free. Among other
things, Gold members get the additional Gold backgrounds and the ability to
upload any image background they want.

(I'm on the Trello team at Fog Creek)

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Everyone gets 6 colored backgrounds to choose from for free."

Thanks that's what I suspected. Great job on the update.

------
startjumper
I support apps that support my BlackBerry 10. Sure, I can run the Android apk
on my Z30 no prob, but it's not as fluid as a native app. Just thought I'd put
that out there.

------
psteinweber
I miss the feature of hiding boards from the menu. The new alternative of
showing only starred boards doesn't do the trick for me...

------
fourgone
How do I get to the new Boards page? I'm reading my main board, but don't see
a button for the New Boards Page anywhere.

~~~
psteinweber
Usually it's on the home page, so [http://trello.com](http://trello.com) or
the Trello button in the upper middle.

